# Meetings > Λ-άμδα >  Συνέντευξη κόμβου

## acoul

Λέω να ξεκινήσω να κάνω μια κάλυψη ενός κόμβου κάθε μήνα την οποία θα δημοσιεύουμε εδώ αλλά και σε κάποιο περιοδικό του χώρου αν υπάρχει το ενδιαφέρον, βλέπε PC magazine κλπ. Υπάρχει το ενδιαφέρον από κανένα να κάνουμε κάτι τέτοιο από κοινού;

----------


## NetTraptor

Έχουμε πει κάτι τέτοιο αλλά δεν παρουσιάστηκε κανείς… αν θες βοήθεια… ynot. 
Το PC Magazine περιμένει… και εγώ αυτό να πάει να εξοπλιστεί.

----------


## acoul

Μπορούμε να βρούμε ψηφιακή κάμερα και να βγάλουμε divx κάποια πλάνα που να μπορούν να μπουν σε κάποιο CD αλλά και να αποτελέσουν ιστορικό υλικό για το AWMN ... ?? Λέω να το ξεκινήσουμε άμεσα, αρκετό χρόνο αφήσαμε να πάει χαμένος ...  ::  Να πέσουν προτάσεις για κάλυψη αρχικών κόμβων, όπως dti, ngia, alex23 κλπ...

----------


## NetTraptor

Βασικά αυτό που είχαμε πει ήταν ότι μπορούμε να κάνουμε ένα αφιέρωμα ανά μήνα για θέματα που αφορούν το στήσιμο ενός κόμβου, και αλληλοϋποστήριξη σε τεχνολογικά θέματα.

Νομίζω ότι προέχει η κατασκευή και περιγραφή ενός κόμβου σε τεύχη ή σε 2-3 συνέχειες. Έπειτα μπορούμε να πάρουμε συνεντεύξεις και να έχουμε περιγραφές τις οποίες ο αναγνώστης θα καταλάβει αφού έχει καταλάβει τα κυρίως από τα πρώτα άρθρα.

Πχ. Αν θέλουμε να προβάλουμε τα δικά μας linux distro. Θα πρέπει να έχουμε πρώτα μπει στον κόπο να περιγράψουμε βασικές έννοιες πριν τους πετάξουμε στα βαθιά. 
Αν ο Μέσος AWMNitis είναι ολίγον σκερπανι και τα θέλει όλα μασημένα… πολλοί από τους αναγνώστες τέτοιων περιοδικών τα θέλουν χωνεμένα κιόλας!
 ::

----------


## socrates

Όλες οι ιδέες καλές είναι... πάμε για υλοποίηση όμως γιατί θα μείνουμε στις ιδέες. Το περιεχόμενο δεν θα πάει χαμένο, όπως και να έχει.

Go for It!!!!!

----------


## acoul

Λοιπόν, σκέφτομαι να ξεκινήσω το εγχείρημα με τον κόμβο του stafan αν και εφόσον ο ίδιος το δεχτεί. Λέω να έχω μαζί μου και ένα πραγματικό δημοσιογράφο για παν ενδεχόμενο !! Να βρεθούμε αυτή τη Τετάρτη στη λέσχη για λίγο brainstorming ??

----------


## dti

Καλή ιδέα. Τα λέμε αύριο.

----------

